# Subj:  Cannot install FreeBSD



## Johneh (Jul 5, 2021)

Followed steps in FreeBSD instal manual Ch 2.  
OS X El Capitan Ver 10.11.6 , iMac (24”, mid 2007), Processor 2.8 GHz Core2 Duo,  
Downloaded FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso. Burned to dvd.  
inserted dvd, and depressed “Alt” key at boot, Result >  two HD icons, macintosh HD (default arrow), and 
Recovery 10.11.6.  Option for install not present.  
I want to install FreBSD and over write the current iMac OS which is Darwin.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 8, 2021)

Ignoring the visuals of Apple's startup manager, try booting with traditional use of the C key. 

In the Wayback Machine: 

*Startup key combinations for Intel-based Macs - Apple Support*
<https://web.archive.org/web/20141123171410/http://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201255>


----------

